# The Predator Lobo Longbow



## Isargle (Mar 19, 2013)

G'day all. 
I just thought I'd take some time and write a little something about the Predator Lobo Longbow by Hunters Niche. From what I've noticed Hunters Niche is one of those companies that isn't really all that popular in America. Maybe because it's a relatively new company? I'm not too sure. My reason for doing this? Heres a quick story...

Four weeks ago I asked my local archery shop to order me in a Martin Hunter Recurve. I had my sights set on one for months and I had finally got the money to get one. Last week the shop owner calls me and tells me that Martin Archery are no longer making bows and the chances of me getting my hands on one was pretty slim. So he recommended me the Predator Lobo Longbow, which he already had in stock and ready to go and would be at my door mat in two days. That kind of sold it for me so it was all done and I would have my bow in a couple of days. Well...I went online to look at a few reviews or peoples opinions on them...and there was nothing...only other people asking what they were like with no replies. Needless to say, I freaked out a bit thinking "What have I got myself into?! What if it's terrible?!" Blah blah blah. That's the story.

Well I got it and had a bit of a mess around with it and here's the review (Aka - MY personal opinion) on the bow.

When you first look at the predator you'll notice that it is very well finished. No rough edges or inconsistencies and the wood underneith is very beautiful (I think the riser is of futurewood and the limbs of elm and maple). It's a very nice looking bow. At 58" to 62" it's easy to maneuver in scrub and bushland. However it's not reeeeeaaaally a longbow, more of a bush, or flat bow. It also recurves a lot when it's unstrung and has a handle that resembles a lot like a recurve too which is very comfy and sits nicely in your hand with the shelf just above it. 

Drawing the Lobo is very smooth and doesn't stack at all with my 28" draw. It's also easy to aim and rather forgiving, (I'm no professional) so any mistakes I make the bow almost corrects for me and turns what would be a bad shot into a rather accurate one.

The thing that stands out the most on this bow, is the rediculous speed. I'm not kidding...this stick is fast. I do a lot of rabbit (yum!) and fox hunting, so I need arrows that are light and quick. I use Easton Powerflights which weigh in at about 384 grains. The Lobo spits them out like it's pretending to be a compound bow. It's insane. Even my hefty Easton Legacys come out fast which was a big supprise to me.

The bow has very little torque, but I have noticed a bit of hand shock which isn't really anything to worry about. 

So there you have it, my (first ever) review on the Predator Lobo Longbow by Hunters Niche. I hope this helps anyone out there that may be considering buying one. It is an excellent bow and you'll have plenty of fun shooting it.

Cheers all.
_Isargle_


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice write up, post a photo if you get a chance.


----------

